# why are my pics hazy like this?



## wbreslin951 (Dec 30, 2009)

hey guys, i just got my grandfathers Pentax ME Super and i shot some film with it but the pictures came out crappy. the film was old and i changed the lenses alot, is that why the film is like this? all of my film came out like this..


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 30, 2009)

Can't see any photos, but the lens or lenses could be dirty, the film could be old and out of date enough to be bad, the seals in the camera could be bad thus the camera is leaking light,

Kinda difficult to know enough of anything to accurately answer a question like this without some photos for us to look at...


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 31, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> Kinda difficult to know enough of anything to accurately answer a question like this without some photos for us to look at...



Exactly...


----------



## teneighty23 (Dec 31, 2009)

probably old film. try a new roll, dont stress over this one, shoot another and see, that would rule out the possibility.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 31, 2009)

Old film or foggy lens.


----------



## wbreslin951 (Dec 31, 2009)

teneighty23 said:


> probably old film. try a new roll, dont stress over this one, shoot another and see, that would rule out the possibility.



cool i will. i threw away like 3/4"s of the negatives cuz they were so bad. i had a few really awesome photos that i really wanted to come out cuz they were so underexposed.. i hate old film. maybe i should get a digital slr?



djacobox372 said:


> Old film or foggy lens.


definately not foggy lens. they've always been taken very well care of and are like brand new, very clear lenses..


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2009)

wbreslin951 said:


> teneighty23 said:
> 
> 
> > probably old film. try a new roll, dont stress over this one, shoot another and see, that would rule out the possibility.
> ...


Then make sure there is no light leaking into the camera body. Who processed the film?


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 31, 2009)

That blue-violet looks like base fog on your film. When film gets old it can be fogged from heat, UV, etc. Try some new film.


----------



## wbreslin951 (Dec 31, 2009)

doubt the cam leaked light.. rite aid processed it so they probly ruined it..


----------



## usayit (Dec 31, 2009)

Light leaks generally don't result in a uniform haze... looks like old film.


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 31, 2009)

wbreslin951 said:


> doubt the cam leaked light.. rite aid processed it so they probly ruined it..


 
This is definitely not a processing issue. Old film looks like this when it has been exposed to heat and from age. Get a new roll of film, shoot it and have it processed and you will have your answer.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 31, 2009)

That's the problem with old film. You never know how good,or bad, it is until you have exposed and processed it.

The older unexposed film gets the less chance you really know that it was always stored and handled properly.

To me, that makes used film very questionable as a "bargain" purchase.


----------



## Dwig (Jan 1, 2010)

Its impossible to say what the problem is with any certainty without seeing the actual negatives. Compare them to negs that are known to deliver good prints to see how the overall densities, the images' contrast, and the base (clear/orange film) densities compare. If these negs look different (weaker image density, lower contrast, higher base density) then the problem is certainly with either the film or its processing and not a printing/scanning issue.

Judging from the dust in the posted image, I presume it is a scan of the original neg. If the lab made prints that closely resemble the appearance of the posted scan then the problem is most likely "old film", either actually out of date or poorly stored film that aged prematurely do to excessive heat or exposure to chemical fumes after it was unsealed (film and loaded cameras carried in women's purses which also carry perfumed items are a common cause).

It is also possible, though less likely, that there was a processing error resulting from overused/under replenished chemicals. Faulty bleach would be a likely suspect.

There is also the possibility that the negs are much better than the scan. If the lab made no prints or their prints were made from the same scan its possible that the issue is purely with the scan. I don't think that this is a very likely possibility, but it does exist. I would be ruled out if the lab made optical prints from the neg that were similar to the scan.


----------



## CSR Studio (Jan 1, 2010)

Dwig said:


> Its impossible to say what the problem is with any certainty without seeing the actual negatives. Compare them to negs that are known to deliver good prints to see how the overall densities, the images' contrast, and the base (clear/orange film) densities compare. If these negs look different (weaker image density, lower contrast, higher base density) then the problem is certainly with either the film or its processing and not a printing/scanning issue.
> 
> Judging from the dust in the posted image, I presume it is a scan of the original neg. If the lab made prints that closely resemble the appearance of the posted scan then the problem is most likely "old film", either actually out of date or poorly stored film that aged prematurely do to excessive heat or exposure to chemical fumes after it was unsealed (film and loaded cameras carried in women's purses which also carry perfumed items are a common cause).
> 
> ...


 
I have never seen a bleach problem show itself as violet and base fog, that is classic film damaged by heat or really old film.


----------

